# RIP Doug Hannon "The Bass Professor"



## Backtroll (Mar 7, 2010)

Just came across the sad news that Doug Hannon: The Bass Professor has passed away. He invented the weedless trolling motor prop and a bunch of other fishing products. Sad day for the bass fishing community.

http://www.wired2fis...n-passes-p18084
http://www.bassmaste...-hannon-dead-66

Heres a few of videos he made:



http://www.youtube.c...ns_8D8f6GPQ7YNA

http://www.youtube.c...ns_8D8f6GPQ7YNA


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Already a thread in progress.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=225852


----------

